# Netflix - Instant Movies Now available via Web & Media Center PC's



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2009)

The Puritan Netflix thingy reminded me to let you guys know that Netflix is now available on Media Center PC's and over any computer with a Network Connection. What is really cool is that they have a really large selection of Movies that you can watch over the Internet, including some New Releases.

When you sign up for their minimal membership, not only do you get the DVD in the mail service but you also get free access to Instant Movies via Internet whenever you want to watch them.

We use a Media Center for our "TIVO" on our TV so it's really cool to be able to get movies that we might otherwise purchase the DVD's for.


----------



## KMK (Jun 9, 2009)

That is why we switched from Blockbuster to Netflix last week. It is awesome. And since I can now watch Angels baseball on my computer, I may cut off my satellite provider soon.


----------

